# Here kitty kitty!!



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Judy, the secretary at our grain elevator in town lives alone about 4 miles south of me and started losing chickens and guineas this winter. Not uncommon around here with the coyotes and bobcats. One day she had an encounter and took this picture from her phone. She called the DOW and the officer brought here a cap gun to scare it. She asked if she could shoot it and the officer said she could if it was in the yard and she had a good shot. She had one more 30yd encounter in her yard where she talked the cat into leaving! Slowly all the chickens disappeared and about 3 nights ago she killed a bobcat from her front door with a shotgun. 2 nights ago she lost her last 2 guineas and yesterday morning she lost a turkey. She is down to 2 turkeys and her mare and new baby. She is getting real nervous about the situation, but is not the type to go out at dusk or dawn and blow on a predator call. Mountain lions are very uncommon in eastern Colorado and I think it needs to be killed, but I do not want to get in trouble for doing it. We are trying to get the DOW to give her a damage voucher that she can transfer to me.

Just thought I would share the exciting small town news that is the talk of the coffee shop.

What would you guys do? If everyone in town didn't know about it, I would handle this situation with the three S's. Shoot, Shovel, and Shut-up!!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Dont know about colorado but up here i think you can... then get a tag for "self defense" after the fact... But if they determined it was illegal, I don't know for how long but in our are we loose all hunting rights....

This is what i understand of how it works... But I have never done this...


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! In Texas mountain lions can be shot on sight. They are not protected at all. Two of my neighbors have seen one near my place. I have seen plenty of bobcats, but have not seen the mountain lion yet. I usually take a rifle with me when I go into the woods on my ranch. Always, Gene


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

"Officer I was just over for a visit when the cat came out of no where. I had to shoot it as I was the closest to the rifle at the time. There was no opportunity for drawing straws."


----------

